# Funktionsweise des iPod´s



## PAK (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
ich bin seit gestern auf der Suche im weite Web, kann aber keine befriedigend ausführliche Anleitung finden, wie man explizit den iPod, bzw. iTunes anwendet.
Es geht mir dabei um folgendes. Ich versuche herauszufinden, warum man den iPod als trägerabhängiges Format bezeichnet. Es also einen Standard gibt (AAC?!), der von dem Player verwendet wird und der zB durch iTunes konvertiert wird. 
Um meine Frage nochmal zu verdeutlichen, ist irgendwie etwas diffus, wie genau geht man zB mit einer normalen mp3 um, muss sie von iTunes konvertiert werden, um auf dem Player abgespielt werden zu können? 
Mich interessiert das ganze aus der Perspektive des DRM (digital-right-managements), also inwiefern Apple es durch ein trägerabhängiges Format versucht zu verwirklichen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bin hier nicht im falschen Forum.

Danke.


----------



## CyTreX (16. Dezember 2004)

Normale mp3-Dateien kannst Du ganz einfach auf den iPod laden und abspielen.

Soweit ich weiß kann man aber keine Musikdateien abspielen die von einem anderen Musicstore als dem iTunesMusicStore gekauft wurden.
Erst letztens hat Apple mit dem neuen Firmwareupdate dies wieder verhindert. Bis dahin konnte man mit dem Programm Harmony von RealNetworks es bewerkstelligen dass Lieder aus deren Musicstore abspielbar waren. Dies ist nun nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Dezember 2004)

Was das mit den Musicstores betrifft kann ich das zumindest aus zweiter Hand nicht bestätigen.
Eine Bekannte von mir hat vor wenigen Tagen einen Ipod gekauft und konnte ohne Probleme mit dem Ipod Winamp Plugin ( zu kriegen unter www.winamp.com ) songs die von CD gerippt oder von "anderen Quellen besorgte" MP3s auf ihren Ipod laden und anhören.
In wie weit das nun mit Itunes geht weiss ich nicht, zumindest spielt Itunes selbst auch Songs an die ich schon Jahrelang auf meiner Festplatte "rumgammeln" hatte.

Was mich nur stören würde, man kann die Musik nicht von Ipod zurück auf den PC übertragen, daher als Musikarchiv nicht sonderlich zu empfehlen.


Songs die von Itunes geladen wurden kann man glaube ich 3 mal kopieren.
Also 1 mal Ipod und 2 mal CD Brennen.
Bin mir da aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher da ich keine Itunes Songs lade, CDs sind billiger


----------



## CyTreX (17. Dezember 2004)

Normale und selbst gerippte mp3s können selbstverständlich auf dem iPod geladen und gespielt werden. Ich meinte Dateien die man in einem anderen Musicstore als dem iTMS "kauft".

Es gibt Proggies mit denen man die Musik auch vom iPod auf den PC übertragen kann 


Und zum Thema Digital Rights Management ist das von Apple sicherlich noch am angenehmsten:



> Einzelne Musiktitel lassen sich für Ihre persönliche Verwendung auf unbegrenzt viele CDs brennen , auf unbegrenzt vielen iPod Playern abspielen und auf bis zu fünf Macintosh Computern oder Windows PCs wiedergeben.


http://www.apple.com/de/itunes/store/


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Dezember 2004)

CyTreX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Normale und selbst gerippte mp3s können selbstverständlich auf dem iPod geladen und gespielt werden. Ich meinte Dateien die man in einem anderen Musicstore als dem iTMS "kauft".


Achso dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden 



			
				CyTreX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt Proggies mit denen man die Musik auch vom iPod auf den PC übertragen kann


Wenn ich mir einen MP3 Player kaufe will ich das aber auch ohne extra Programm können 



			
				CyTreX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und zum Thema Digital Rights Management ist das von Apple sicherlich noch am angenehmsten:
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/de/itunes/store/


Stimmt wenn ich mir das so durchlese ist das doch recht angenehm, also ich könnte damit leben


----------



## chilledtbk (20. Dezember 2004)

Well, awesome.


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Dezember 2004)

Bin zwar nicht cytrex aber ich antworte trotzdem mal 

http://www.pochoirs.de/software_co.htm

Dort finden sich einige Tools für den Ipod, unter anderem einige zum Zurückkopieren der Songs auf den PC 

Edit: Soweit ich gelesen habe kann man die Songs auch einfach so zurückkopieren.
Einfach Verstecke einblenden lassen im Windows-Explorer dann sieht man die Songs auf dem Ipod auf dem Laufwerk.
Allerdings ohne Titelnamen die heisen dann 01, 02, 03....
Die Tools lesen die Namen mit aus.


----------



## chilledtbk (16. Januar 2005)

Well, awesome.


----------

